# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Thông tin quy hoạch tỉnh và thành phố Bến Tre mới nhất

## tenten

Bến Tre chính là tỉnh nằm trong chốn Đồng bằng dòng sông Cửu Long, có tiềm năng kinh tế lớn, nhất là cao điểm.

trong số những năm trở lại đây, UBND tỉnh đã dự án nhiều dự án xây dựng tỉnh Bến Tre nhằm mục đích tăng cường đi lên kinh tế và phục vụ nhu cầu tất yếu của người dân.

*thông tin, địa giới hành chánh tỉnh Bến Tre*
Bến Tre đang xếp thứ 58 về GDP bình quân đầu người cũng như đc UBND tỉnh đầu tư nhiều dự án về thông tin quy hoạch Bến Tre nhằm thúc đẩy đi lên kinh tế.

như cả nhà sẽ biết Bến Tre chính là tỉnh thuộc Đồng bằng con sông Cửu Long cũng như xuất hiện độ dài biển là 60km. Tỉnh Bến Tre xuất hiện hình giá thấp quạt, đầu nhọn nằm ở thượng nguồn cùng với tập hợp sông ngòi chằng chịt.

diện tích S tỉnh Bến Tre không thật rộng chỉ tầm 2394,6 triệu km2 và có địa giới hành chính:

phía Bắc sát Tiền Giang

mặt Tây cũng như Tây Nam sát Vĩnh Long

mặt Nam tiếp giáp Trà Vinh

phía Đông giáp ranh biển Đông

Tỉnh Bến Tre sẽ chia sẻ tin tức quy hoạch thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Bến Tre cùng với bản vẽ xây dựng của thành phố đến năm 2030 cũng như góc nhìn năm 2050.

Bến Tre có 9 đơn vị hành chính cấp huyện cũng như có 164 bộ phận hành chánh cung cấp xã gồm 7 thị trấn, 8 phường và 142 xã. dưới đây là danh sách huyện, thị của tỉnh Bến Tre:

*thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Bến Tre*

Huyện Ba Tri

Huyện Châu Thành

Huyện Bình Đại

Huyện Chợ Lách

Huyện Giồng Trôm

Huyện Mỏ Cày Bắc

Huyện Mỏ Cày Nam

Huyện Thạnh Phú

*quy hoạch tỉnh Bến Tre*
theo nghị quyết và những yêu cầu của phát triển kinh tế tài chính của tỉnh Bến Tre, tỉnh đang đi lên kế hoạch quy hoạch trong thời điểm từ thời điểm năm 2011 – 2020. UBND tỉnh tiếp tục chuyển 7.192 ha đất nông nghiệp chuyển qua phi nông nghiệp. cùng với, vẫn tiếp tục đáp ứng diện tích trồng lúa và những khu đất bảo tồn vẫn được bảo vệ ở mức tối đa.

Tỉnh Bến Tre cũng sẽ đầu tư mạnh vào các hạng mục về cơ sở cơ sở như: hạ tầng xã hội, cơ sở kỹ thuật. ngoài ra cũng tăng mạnh nhiều vận hành xây dựng các khu công nghiệp, điểm công nghiệp gồm có các hạ tầng bảo quản, chế biến, tiêu thụ lúa và nhiều loại chế phẩm nông sản, hàng hóa trên địa phương.

bản vẽ thiết kế Bến Tre

Tỉnh Bến Tre ở cuối nguồn con sông Cửu Long, thuộc khu vực địa lý nổi bậc thích hợp cho phát triển kinh tế. Bến Tre năm giải pháp thành phố 87km về mặt Tây, qua 2 tỉnh là Tiền Giang và Long An. Tỉnh cũng ở sát biển Đông và xuất hiện chiều dài con đường biển khoảng 65 km và những tỉnh Tiền Giang, Trà Vinh, Vĩnh Long.

theo thông tin xây dựng tỉnh Bến Tre, hiện nay tỉnh Bến Tre có tổng diện tích khu đất tự nhiên là 236.062 ha. trong đó bao gồm:

173.653 ha diện tích khu đất phục vụ mang lại nông nghiệp

62.409 héc-ta diện tích đất phi nông nghiệp

2.733 héc-ta diện tích khu đất ở trong khu bảo tồn tự nhiên

18.571 héc-ta đất khu đô thị

khu đất trung tâm cao điểm chỉ chiếm diện tích khi là 4.147 héc-ta.

theo đó, bản vẽ thiết kế tỉnh Bến Tre được phân chia giống như sau:

quy hoạch cũng như phát triển khu đô thị địa điểm Tây Bắc TP. Hồ Chí Minh Bến Tre

xây dựng khu đô thị trung tâm toạ lạc xã Tân Thạch, huyện Châu Thành của tỉnh Bến Tre

nâng cấp tập hợp cơ sở khu vực dọc con sông Bến Tre, phường 8, TP Bến Tre

thiết kế và nâng cấp thị trấn Ba Tri, khu đô thị Vĩnh Thành, huyện Chợ Lách…

theo đó, tỉnh tiếp tục dự án mạnh trong các khoản mục đầu tư đến hệ thông hạ tầng cơ sở, phát triển các khu đô thị hóa, nhiều thương mại dịch vụ vận hành Thương mại dịch vụ cũng như vui chơi nhằm dịch vụ vận hành của bạn.

----------

